# Best CC HQ?



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

I really like my chaplain with thunder hammer. I know he's not the best but making his squad re-roll to hit on th echarge really helps my army out. So whats the best CC hq? Either individually ie as in dueling someone or as in the chaplain helpin out your armies


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I like my BA chplain with dual lightning claws. Really nice if I can get the charge in and get +1 S and WS from his furious charge.

But then, my brother's daemon prince is pretty damned scary in CC. Berserker glaive, high strength, monsterous creature, mutation, feel no pain, etc. He ends up with something like 9 attacks on a charge while my chaplain maxes out at 6 on charge


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

World Eaters Daemon prince is by far the best close combat HQ choice. A space Mairne Librarian with Veil of Time is a close second.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Galahad said:


> I like my BA chplain with dual lightning claws. Really nice if I can get the charge in and get +1 S and WS from his furious charge.
> 
> But then, my brother's daemon prince is pretty damned scary in CC. Berserker glaive, high strength, monsterous creature, mutation, feel no pain, etc. He ends up with something like 9 attacks on a charge while my chaplain maxes out at 6 on charge


A fair sized Death Company (8-9 + Chaplain) should be able to take him down though. 

Coming in at only slightly more too - 217 standard.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

We've run a couple 'duels'. It all comes down to who gets the charge. If my DC charge, he's toast. If Super Killguy charges, I can kiss most of my DC goodbye.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Your brother should drop the Berserker Glaive and give the DP wings and the Axe of Khorne. My DP has dished out as many as 12 attacks before from the Axe of Khorne. I hope to get it higher one day.


----------



## Spam-Robot (Dec 21, 2006)

DE Archon, only CC HQ to be able to kill it is a DP with dreadaxe, which costs almost double as much.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah DE archon is pretty sick, if only de could shoot as well they'd be disgusting......oh hold on they have BS 4 and can have 2 Darklances and 2 blasters per squad....Oh dear


----------



## Ragnar_Burmane (Dec 15, 2006)

I think I'm gonna go with either of the Necron Gods but between the two the Nightbringer


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Dark Eldar Archon supped up with drugs n gear+ incubi and incubi mastah.

I have ripped through entire armies with my DE HQ alone.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

jigplums said:


> yeah DE archon is pretty sick, if only de could shoot as well they'd be disgusting......oh hold on they have BS 4 and can have 2 Darklances and 2 blasters per squad....Oh dear


DE are godly in the shooting department. You realise for 18 points I can have something that dishes out the equivalent hurt of 2 Storm Bolters - the Splinter Cannon.

That's the equivalent of 2 Terminators (albeit without the Assault Cannons) for 18 points! Oh and did I mention I get 2 per squad!


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Archon is only good at surviving with that 2+ invulnerable. It only lasts till he fails...which a WE Daemon Prince with Axe of Khorne can make happen. Dread axe is just a guarantee.


----------



## Necrontyr (Dec 27, 2006)

Gonna have to Second the Nightbringer on this one...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's hard to judge what's the best close combat HQ unit, since the army tends to shape what the HQ unit needs to be doing. Raw killing power probably goes to a daemon prince of Khorne or Slaanesh (as the Slaaneshi princes can have Combat Drugs, which heighten an already impressive profile), or a Dark Eldar Archon.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

I would go with the Nightbringer but he's far too easy to avoid. Personally I'd go with a blinged up BA Librarian with veil, Thunder hammer, Iron Halo etc or the obvious Chaplain+DC Is hard to beat.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm leaning towards a Grey Knight Grand Master. A strength 6 Force weapon is nothing to sneeze at... terminator armor, not to mention he could be kitted out with a beautiful array of psychic powers... 

I've been meaning to purchase one, cut off the stormbolter, and add a storm shield, just to make it look even more impressive.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

good call,he is a sick puppy, the only prob usually is getting him into cc in the first place, but when he gets there he's rock


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Ehh, my DP will chew him up. That's what the collar of Khorne is for.


----------



## TwistedDarkness (Jan 1, 2007)

Abaddon. Excluding Special Characters, I think the Dark Eldar Archon with Punisher, T-Helm, Drugs, Animus Vitae, and Shadowfield and some Incubi is pretty nasty. 6 S6 power weapons at WS and I7 and 15 I5 power weapon attacks at S4 is unholy.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I've mentioned axe of khorne/dread axe, but he's really reluctant to give up the 4+ invul save for the glaive. Not surprising either, considering just how many times he's made a 'save or die' roll at exactly 4. He's decorating the base to commemorate every instakill weapon he's saved against on exactly 4. So far he's got a missile cut in half in mid-flight (on wires) and is working on embedding a bisected Demolisher shell into the base. ;-)

That has to be the single most frustrating aspect of that bastard.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

with feel no pain as a back up against any non str 10 weapons


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I'd say the nightbringer because he's a S10 monstous creature that ignores invunerable saves aswell.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

My word bearers daemon prince tarted up to do CC and armed with an accursed crozious for extra survivability. On average you've got to wound him 8 times even with a power fist to put him down.


----------



## Frankenskid (Dec 27, 2006)

My money would be either on the Nightbringer, who is HUGE in CC who is just a monster with str 10, t8 (!!!), 5 wounds, and attacks, a template attack for those in base to base that is str4 and permits no armor save, Can blow orks,and nids away at the start of their turn, and he can shoot.......
or the Khorne/WE DP. You have a guy that is WS6 usually S6, T(6), that gets 6 attacks on the charge with any 6's being another attack, a 3+/5+ invulnerable, a 4+ Feel no pain, and move 12"/Assault 6".


----------

